# Green mould on soft top



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi

I'm starting to get mould appearing on my BMW 330Ci Soft top and I can't seem to shift it - is there any way to get this off and bring the hood up like new? I have tried the auto glym stuff but that didn't do anything...

I've also tried a APC at 4:1 and that had no effect either! I'm a noob at this so not sure what's best!

Any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't see why apc isn't working this is what I always use and never had any problems. What are you using ? G101 works a treat along with some scrubbing brushes and sponges , I'm usually at it for about an hour drying it out and doing it again just to make sure I got all the mould. You need to make sure the hood is completely dry before you seal it otherwise you just seal in the mould spores


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm using daisy as recommended on here on a few threads...maybe I need to get some brushes as I am using a sponge at the mo - any particular type that work best?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I use 303 Fabric Cleaner, worked lightly with a brush. Removes it 99% of the time.

I remember a thread from a while back where a guy had THE worst green mouldy roof ever on a car that had stood for a long time, and he used soda crystals with great success - but beware these need to be tested first as they might bleach the fabric, so you have been warned....


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

I normally use detailing brushes and also a slightly harder bristled brush hard enough to get rid of the mould but not to hard as to damage the hood


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

i'm off next week so will give the above a go and report back!


----------



## lavshinder (Aug 7, 2010)

i used autoglym fabric hood cleaner worked like a charm...


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree, get the ag hood kit. It will clear it up no problems.


----------



## CRESTA (Jan 11, 2009)

I have just cleaned the roof on a saab 9-3 cabrio with a lot of mold on. I used APC 4:1 and a 1/4 bottle of white wine vinegar mixed in as mentioned in a previous post.Took three washes with a stiff brush but came up well. I sealed it with Fabsil when totally dry. The beading is great


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

APC 4:1 with a detailing brush or similar - cleaned many a mouldy hood with that combo


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i use g101 at 10:1 and scrub with a nail brush or similar stiff bristled brush, i have found if it really bad it will need a two or three applications.

Dont forget to really rinse the roof properly and then seal


----------



## mrperfect (Nov 13, 2012)

*hood cleaning*

I done a hood today that has been stood for five years and the worst i ever seen . g101 and a selection of brushes it all came of after 3 goes


----------



## Fordy0508 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have just done my hood on the 9-3 Aero T and it's better but not quite there yet, I used wonder wheels fabric hood cleaner and sealant with a nail brush and a wash mit followed by a hose pipe.


----------



## Waltsinhull (Jan 22, 2011)

You need a pure bristle nail brush, a spray bottle with warm water and a good squirt of Johnson's baby bath (my detailing guilty secret) in it.

Spray liberally, work in with brush firmly, but not roughly when you're happy -rinse with loads of water.

When it's dry I paint fabsill tent preservative onto the hood, let it dry - wipe off excess with a cloth and you are good to go for 12 months.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Milton Baby bottle cleaner, you need to get rid of the bacteria too..


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

vinegar into a spray bottle works great cheap and kills the mould


----------



## dazzler123 (May 3, 2013)

I used a product from Yorchem ( the BeaverCare People ), it worked a treat, It was based on Silver nanoparticles which not only cleaned the existing mould but stopped anything further growing on there. Great for over the winter.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Once you have clean it protect is with Gtechniq I1

http://m.youtube.com/channel/UCtzjbxnym5bIcwxpEdxlp2A


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

My personal recommendation, based on over 10 years of experience, is to buy a product thats made specifially for any detailing job as you'll get the best results for least effort. 

In this case, there are some products which will shift mould but what you need to do is kills the fungal spores and bacteria, and prevent regrowth. the product that is made to do both - a fungicide and bactericide, is Renovo Fabric Hood cleaner, at a massive investment of £13.25.

It will do the job now and in the long term. I have spoken to hundreds of people who have used it and it works. Simple.

Oh, we do sell it, so I expect someone will remove this helpful post, but hey ho. Thats why I pay a fortune to be on here.


----------

